# 55 gallon rimless tank



## koodevil (Jul 13, 2010)

Is 175 for a 55 gallon rimless tank resonable???

thanks


----------



## Nicklfire (Apr 21, 2010)

Yea i'd think so, i'd have to see it first but i'd pay that


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

Depends on what you mean by rimless. Are the edges all polished and beveled? Really good silicone seams? If so, that's very reasonable.

If it's a tank where someone just ripped off the plastic trim, then no.


----------



## Nicklfire (Apr 21, 2010)

Nicklfire said:


> i'd have to see it first but i'd pay that





2wheelsx2 said:


> Depends on what you mean by rimless. Are the edges all polished and beveled? Really good silicone seams? If so, that's very reasonable.
> 
> If it's a tank where someone just ripped off the plastic trim, then no.


hm.................. lol


----------



## koodevil (Jul 13, 2010)

55 gallon aquarium - rimless
Is this one but I don't think I can get it


----------



## DR1V3N (Apr 22, 2010)

It looks like a Euro Braced tank. You might want to take a peek at what type of glass was used.

Why wouldn't you be able to get it? At that price range I don't think there's going to be too much rush for it...


----------



## Nicklfire (Apr 21, 2010)

he's had it for a couple years and it has never seen water... be careful with the silicone.. probably brittle and cracked, may need reseal..


----------



## gklaw (May 31, 2010)

Looks like a nice Hagen rimless to me.


----------



## koodevil (Jul 13, 2010)

Too big for me 
My mom will kill me if i get it but it look so nice


----------



## gklaw (May 31, 2010)

I am pretty sure she won't kill you  especially when she see how nice it is.

She might, if she find out how much you spend 

I have a 65g sitting there wanting to be a terrarium. They are beautiful.


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

I'm with Shawn. It's no deal if it leaks. If you want to go to the trouble of resealing it, then you can use that as a bargaining point. Pretty nice tank though.


----------



## _TiDy_ (Apr 29, 2010)

nice tank but i'd b scared of the silicone since it had a bearded dragon in it. Probably used heat lamps and had a lot of dragon poop and what not in there...


----------

